# Prosthechea karwinskii



## dodidoki (Apr 17, 2016)

It is a taxonomical crazy. First it was Cattleya citrina, later Epidendrum citrinum, Encyclia citrina, Euchile cirtina....now its correct name is Prosthechea karwinskii....


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 17, 2016)

I'll go with #1 or #3 - beautiful.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 17, 2016)

Knowing taxonomists the name will change next month


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 17, 2016)

dodidoki said:


> It is a taxonomical crazy. First it was Cattleya citrina, later Epidendrum citrinum, Encyclia citrina, Euchile cirtina....now its correct name is Prosthechea karwinskii....



A beauty, whatever you call it. Thanks for posting, but you forgot Sobralia citrina and Cattleya sulfurina. However, if this is Prosthechea karwinskii then it wasn't any of those. 

Prosthechea karwinskii is a separate species from Prosthechea citrina; one that was not generally accepted until Euchile karwinskii in 2011 though it was first described as Cattleya karwinskii in 1830. Though similar, both species are considered valid now. 

But the only thing that might have been crazy in all of that was the attempt in 1961 to cram this species and many others that are now considered Prosthechea into Encyclia. It is easy, common, popular and WRONG to dismiss most taxonomic changes as crazy. Things are so much more interesting if you at least try to understand, and more reasonable to not make judgments if you don't.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 18, 2016)

And by chance the beautiful flower still looks the same  !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Knowing taxonomists the name will change next month



Yes, keeps them working! 
Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 18, 2016)

Lovely. 

But the poor thing must have an identity crisis by now!


----------

